# Aldi-Medio = WLAN kann nicht an sein auf Ubuntu



## oraclin25 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf meinem Aldi-Notebook, Ubuntu 10.04 (nicht die neueste Version) installiert.  Die Installation funktionierte einwandfrei.  Nun bin ich im Desktop von Ubuntu, alles okay.  

Die WLAN-Leuchte ist nicht an.  Also, ich kann sie nicht anmachen, obwohl ich die Taste dafür schon gedrückt habe .  Ich nehme an, es hat NOCH NICHT mit der WLAN-Treiber zu tun, sondern erstmal mit dem AN/AUS von WLAN im System?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Schöne Grüße aus Rheinland,

Eure Ratna


----------



## oraclin25 (19. Mai 2012)

Och je zusammen,

ich ahne das schon, es wird nicht einfach sein.  Nach Recherchen:

die WLAN Karte = Intel Centrino  Advanced-N 1030

Ich konnte leider keine Information finden, ob die Kernelversion von Ubuntu 10.04 zu niedrig ist.  

Ich möchte gerne 10.04 haben, da ich DB2 installieren möchte und es eine sehr ausführliche Anleitung dazu gibt.  Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese Anleitung auch 1 zu 1 mit der höheren Version als 10.04 analog ist.  Deshalb. 

Aber wenn es keine andere Wahl gibt, muss ich wohl gezwungenermaßen auf Ubuntu 11.x übergehen und diese installieren.  

Schöne Grüße aus Rheinland,

Eure Ratna


----------

